# my 50 hours restoration ; Skyline GTR 1990 R32



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

Since the image are out of wack,, i will simply direct my thread to the sau forums.

My 50 Hours Restoration On A Bnr32 - Car Detailing & Paint Care - SAU Community

enjoy.. oh yeah, I had to stop my detail to work on this beast... :chuckle:


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Wow car looks epic at the end, better than new. Excellent work.


----------



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

part 2 is under-writing.


----------



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

part 2 just posted on sau.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

can anyone see the thread on SAU ? I get "Sorry, you don't have permission for that!" message.


----------



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

oh really ? anyone else ? if so, i shall post it full on here then..


----------

